# I think the Vols are in



## mule69 (Dec 9, 2009)

trouble. I don't know how to copy and paste but check out the New York Times.


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/09/sports/ncaafootball/09tennessee.html?_r=3&hp


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2009)

Ahh imagine that!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2009)

Ruh Rho! 

Add the letters S and L to UT and you have the real story behind these so-called university hostesses at UT


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Ruh Rho!
> 
> Add the letters S and L to UT and you have the real story behind these so-called university hostesses at UT



typing around the censor will get you an infraction.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep I believe the world is coming to an end for the Football program. After stinking it up in 08 and showing no improvement this year (stunk it up) and now this. The future for the football program looks dark.

I am hoping one of the bammer experts will come along shortly and explain to us all what this means and yes they are experts in the area.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sounds a little Kiffinish"*

thinking outside the box with regards to recruiting. I don't know what the rules are or if this is a violation or not, so I really can't speculate. I'm sure he'll say that that this is something they did at USC. That may explain why USC get's all the good recruits. Especially with those famous USC cheerleaders in sweaters. It's pretty crafty of Kiffin if you compare it to Fulmer just bringing a bucket of fried chicken to the games.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Yep I believe the world is coming to an end for the Football program. After stinking it up in 08 and showing no improvement this year (stunk it up) and now this. The future for the football program looks dark.
> 
> I am hoping one of the bammer experts will come along shortly and explain to us all what this means and yes they are experts in the area.



This one here is not about Bama. Maybe this is just another tactic that Kiffy learned from the West Coast, I do not know. I hate it though


That is ALL.......................


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds to me that Kiffin is finding out the hard way that "Pimpin Aint Easy"


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> thinking outside the box with regards to recruiting. I don't know what the rules are or if this is a violation or not, so I really can't speculate. I'm sure he'll say that that this is something they did at USC. That may explain why USC get's all the good recruits. Especially with those famous USC cheerleaders in sweaters. It's pretty crafty of Kiffin if you compare it to Fulmer just bringing a bucket of fried chicken to the games.



This is something we might have to get use to. Fulmer in his later year recruited by school and name alone. This new staff is relentless and will push these rules when they can. No more of the laid back approach for sure. I also don't know what rules are in question either, will have to check.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

Selling their soul.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Yep I believe the world is coming to an end for the Football program. After stinking it up in 08 and showing no improvement this year (stunk it up) and now this. The future for the football program looks dark.
> 
> I am hoping one of the bammer experts will come along shortly and explain to us all what this means and yes they are experts in the area.



Accubond, not that the bammers can't defend themselves but:

Your team: 4-4 in conference play, unranked in the polls, multiple NCAA secondary infractions this year, your coach is a Dufus per the national media, and now this...

Bama: 8-0 in conference play, #1 ranked in the polls, "friends and family" free book plan, Saban is making movies, #1 Coach-Forbes, highly respected, and they're playing for their 13th National Championship...

Yeah... your progam pretty much sucks.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Accubond, not that the bammers can't defend themselves but:
> 
> Your team: 4-4 in conference play, unranked in the polls, multiple NCAA secondary infractions this year, your coach is a dufus per the national media, and now this...
> 
> ...



Here we go again, when does this stuff stop? You really aren't saying anything that I haven't read on here since my membership in 07. You guys are going to have to come up with some new material.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 9, 2009)

CBSSports.com wire reports  	
Presented by Epson






NEW YORK -- The NCAA is investigating Tennessee's football recruiting practices, including the use of hostesses to attract top players, the New York Times reported on its website Wednesday.

The NCAA has met with four prospects and is expected to talk to two more this week, the Times reported.

Tennessee athletic director Mike Hamilton told the newspaper an investigation was ongoing, but did not provide any details.

Marcus Lattimore, a high school running back, told the Times several hostesses came to a game in South Carolina and brought signs including one that read, "Come to Tennessee.

The hostesses are considered representatives of the university and are not allowed to recruit players off campus. The visits could be considered violations of NCAA rules.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> This new staff is relentless and will push these rules when they can.



Something the Saban Haters have been on him about for years.

Poor Pete Carrol, all his recruiting secrets are being exposed by Kiffy

Coaches striping
Smoke machines
Helicopters
Fake Press conferences
and now Recruit Hostess Hoes


It is really getting funny.............That is all! For now


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Here we go again, when does this stuff stop? You really aren't saying anything that I haven't read on here since my membership in 07. You guys are going to have to come up with some new material.



Just like it looks like Kiffy has?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Something the Saban Haters have been on him about for years.
> 
> Poor Pete Carrol, all his recruiting secrets are being exposed by Kiffy
> 
> ...



And if Kiffy truly follows the Pete Carroll plan, then he'll be moving in with a UT grad student soon as well. 

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/sports/Pete-Carroll-Best-Charlie-Weis-Again-78710037.html


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> And if Kiffy truly follows the Pete Carroll plan, then he'll be moving in with a UT grad student soon as well.
> 
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/sports/Pete-Carroll-Best-Charlie-Weis-Again-78710037.html



Charlie Weiss left us all a nice parting gift with that one.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Could Kiffy had leaked this himself as part of his master plan? He may have thought that Tebows crying was getting too much attention, and he could not have that happen. Kiffy leaks info about his PIMPIN and Whala, all attention is back on the Vols. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Could Kiffy had leaked this himself as part of his master plan? He may have thought that Tebows crying was getting too much attention, and he could not have that happen. Kiffy leaks info about his PIMPIN and Whala, all attention is back on the Vols. Mission Accomplished.



No, 

It seems someone wants to slow the lane train down. There is very unusual for the NCAA the investigate and question recruits before signing day.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 9, 2009)

what  exactly does a hostess do ???????


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No,
> 
> It seems someone wants to slow the lane train down. There is very unusual for the NCAA the investigate and question recruits before signing day.



I wonder if Jeff Luc reported them, or maybe one of their departing coaches


----------



## maker4life (Dec 9, 2009)

Every university in the game uses hostesses . Some kid sees a girl in the stands with a come to Tennessee sign and he tells the media she was a hostess from the school . She may have been , I don't know  . But every other school in the SEC has the same girls on campus .


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know how much I will be able to post or read in this thread as I am already getting dizzy with AccuB spinning. "Slow down the LaneTrain"? Are you serious? Is this the reason for the coaches bailing?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No,
> 
> It seems someone wants to slow the lane train down. There is very unusual for the NCAA the investigate and question recruits before signing day.



....are you serious?
you don't know much about NCAA investigations do you now...

For what it's worth, I hope not much comes out of this, I want to whip you guys fair and square, no excuses, just like we've done the past 3 years,....we even whipped you guys when we were on probation, with 1/2 our scholarships...we couldn't beat UGA...but we beat  you T


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

NuKeese Richardson rolled over on them.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I don't know how much I will be able to post or read in this thread as I am already getting dizzy with AccuB spinning. "Slow down the LaneTrain"? Are you serious? Is this the reason for the coaches bailing?



Please feel us in on why the coaches are leaving?

Show me Frank Wilson resume and what he did at Tennessee. Then show me what job he has at LSU and salary.

Same for Gran to if you don't mind.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ....are you serious?
> you don't know much about NCAA investigations do you now...
> 
> For what it's worth, I hope not much comes out of this, I want to whip you guys fair and square, no excuses, just like we've done the past 3 years,....we even whipped you guys when we were on probation, with 1/2 our scholarships...we couldn't beat UGA...but we beat  you T



Uh yes I am serious. Can you show me documented cases? Surely is this is the common you should find a good list of cases.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 9, 2009)

Good one! 





kevina said:


> Sounds to me that Kiffin is finding out the hard way that "Pimpin Aint Easy"


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> NuKeese Richardson rolled over on them.



There is another angle there as well. He was probably mad because Kiffy kicked him off the team and took his pellet gun from him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

Lane Kiffin will use Tennessee’s trip to the Chick-fil-A Bowl to help lure recruits from Georgia. It shouldn’t be hard to pick him out of a crowd. He’ll be the guy surrounded by “hostesses.”

The NCAA is investigating Kiffin and the Tennessee program for recruiting violations, according to the New York Times. Among the high school players the NCAA is interviewing is North Gwinnett High receiver JaWuan James, a Tennessee commit.

This might be a good time for Kiffin to dial it down just a little. It’s turning into quite a humiliating period for Tennessee. Last month, three freshman players – all prized recruits – were arrested and charged with armed robbery outside of a Knoxville convenience store. (Two of those players were released from the program. Another was reinstated after having charges dropped.)

The incident gave fuel to Kiffin’s critics, in part because one of the charged players, Nu’Keese Richardson, was at the core of Kiffin’s baseless charge that Florida coach Urban Meyer was cheating in recruiting.

Now comes this. The NCAA believes Kiffin has become overly aggressive in using female hostesses to help lure recruits. Almost every school uses coeds as campus guides during a recruit’s official on-campus visit. But not every school – or any school – has had them travel 200 miles to a high school game in South Carolina to visit the players, as reportedly was the case here. That would constitute illegal recruiting contact.

Marcus Lattimore, a running back in Duncan, S.C., told the Times that hostesses brought signs to a game in September, reading: “Come to Tennessee.” “I haven’t seen no other schools do that,” he said. “It’s crazy.”

This isn’t something as serious as academic fraud or paying players. Or armed robbery. But it’s certainly something that can result in sanctions. And it’s one more reason to laugh at Lane Kiffin.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I don't know how much I will be able to post or read in this thread as I am already getting dizzy with AccuB spinning. "Slow down the LaneTrain"? Are you serious? Is this the reason for the coaches bailing?





AccUbonD said:


> Please feel us in on why the coaches are leaving?
> 
> Show me Frank Wilson resume and what he did at Tennessee. Then show me what job he has at LSU and salary.
> 
> Same for Gran to if you don't mind.




I simply asked a question hoping for a straight answer to the question not a question to my question. Get it.

That is all...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard of plenty of schools with "hostesses."  One of my friends was a "hostess" at OU.  She didn't sleep with recruits, though.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've heard of plenty of schools with "hostesses."  One of my friends was a "hostess" at OU.  She didn't sleep with recruits, though.



....she was awake the whole time?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, they all have hostesses for the recruits during visits that take them around during pregame, introduce them to coaches and other important persons, etc. But sending out good looking young women to high school football games to try and get a commit to choose their school.....wow. I haven't heard of it. Doesnt mean it's never happened. But I played with a few D1 prospects in high school, 3 of which went on to SEC schools to play. Never had them at any of those games....


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Uh yes I am serious. Can you show me documented cases? Surely is this is the common you should find a good list of cases.



Why in the world would I waste my time researching documents to show a man who could not understand or appreciate them?

You could do the search yourself,...but then you would not like what you found.

May I re-iterate a point,...I hope nothing comes out of this,...I want to WHIP  UT fair and square...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

Been a bad week for AccuB, first the bad info about Jeff Luc and now this. Is Fulmer still living in the area? Maybe he ratted out Kiffy for taking his job. You know he has a history of backstabbing at UThug.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

JaWuan James a receiver?

Who wrote that blacksmoke?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> JaWuan James a receiver?
> 
> Who wrote that blacksmoke?



AJC article


Jeff Schultz


http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-b...nt-take-long/?cxntfid=blogs_jeff_schultz_blog


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Almost every school uses coeds as campus guides during a recruit’s official on-campus visit. But not every school – or any school – has had them travel 200 miles to a high school game in South Carolina to visit the players, as reportedly was the case here. That would constitute illegal recruiting contact.



These off Campus visits give a whole new meaning to the term frequently used "Bump and Greet"


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> These off Campus visits give a whole new meaning to the term frequently used "Bump and Greet"


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> These off Campus visits give a whole new meaning to the term frequently used "Bump and Greet"


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

First with the Vol coaches strip teasing for the recruits we had the *Kiffindales*

Now with the recruit Hostesses making off campus visits to these recruits we now have the *Pimpindales*


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

You don't fly around high school football games in an orange helicopter without bringing attention to yourself. Kiffin as begged and pleaded for attention since he got to UT, now he's getting it.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

I knew there was something funny about those shoes


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

wow


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You don't fly around high school football games in an orange helicopter without bringing attention to yourself. Kiffin as begged and pleaded for attention since he got to UT, now he's getting it.



The attention early on was bad only to rival fan bases. The media was split whether it was good or bad. Now that he has a season under his belt. He is now selling the product he put on the field this year. If you read most of the recruits comments on Tennessee they seemed to be excited about the direction the program is headed.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The attention early on was bad only to rival fan bases. The media was split whether it was good or bad. Now that he has a season under his belt. He is now selling the product he put on the field this year. If you read most of the recruits comments on Tennessee they seemed to be excited about the direction the program is headed.



Can you blame them? An 18 yr old kid getting college women coming to his HS games, helicopters buzzing the field, visions of free moon pie's from the Pilot station....


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The attention early on was bad only to rival fan bases. The media was split whether it was good or bad. Now that he has a season under his belt. He is now selling the product he put on the field this year. If you read most of the recruits comments on Tennessee they seemed to be excited about the direction the program is headed.



I would be excited to if I was 18 yrs old and had Fine College Co-eds sent by a Coach that is recruiting me, to pop in and pay me a visit in my home town


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> If you read most of the recruits comments on Tennessee they seemed to be excited about the direction the program is headed.



i'd like to know their parent's thoughts.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there some kind of Vol mail order catelog where these recruits can pick which Ho-eds they want to be visited by? Send their order to Kiffy and he places a couple calls and makes it happen.


----------



## nimrod (Dec 9, 2009)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1143053/index.htm 


Like thousands of high school seniors being courted by college football programs this month, Dominic Cooper will have been led through hangar-sized weight rooms and plied with prime rib dinners by the time National Signing Day rolls around on Feb. 5. Yet should Cooper, a defensive end from New Orleans's O.P. Walker High, forego scholarship offers from Colorado and LSU and sign with Clemson, Tigers fans can thank a fresh-faced nursing student with a southern drawl. Albertine White, who on Jan. 11 ate breakfast and toured me campus with Cooper as one of the Tiger PAWS, the school's official recruiting hostesses, may be the difference if Cooper comes to Clemson. "Albertine's recruit was smitten with her," says PAWS chief Jill Wilks. Adds White, giggling, "He said that if there were more girls like me, he could definitely see himself coming here."

Welcome to a checkered but unchecked area of college athletics. The NCAA has rules on just about every aspect of recruiting—visits can't be longer than 48 hours; entertainment outings must be within 30 miles of campus—but no one monitors the practice of using women to wangle a player commitment. The tradition began in earnest when Bear Bryant sent lipsticked, winsome coeds to visit All-Americas considering Alabama in the 1960s. Since then the use of hostesses to schmooze prospects has become routine. Texas has its Angels, Alabama its 'Bama Belles, N.C. State its Stately Ladies. Recently, Maryland football coach Ralph Friedgen noted that the school's "personable and pretty girls" (a.k.a. the Black-Eyed Susans) are "a valuable asset."

If you think using women as bait sounds antiquated, unsavory or both, you're not alone. Friedgen's comments led to an editorial in his school's newspaper decrying hostesses as "archaic." And in November an Arizona State student got national attention when, writing in ASU's State Press, she labeled the Sun Devil Recruiters "hos to attract the bros." Some hostess squad leaders have lately felt it necessary to speak out in defense of their members. Says Debbie Yow, Maryland athletic director, "Our Black-Eyed Susans wear camper clothes—sneakers and khakis. We're not selling sex."

Still, some recruits may find it hard to see where the lines are drawn. Besides being escorted around by hostesses, recruits visiting Alabama and Michigan in recent years have also been entertained by strippers. Last month a woman filed a $1 million suit against the University of Colorado alleging she was raped at an off-campus party for football recruits. Stephanie Barnes, a former 'Bama Belle, understands how things can get out of hand. One high-profile recruit, she says, tried to lure her to his hotel room, saying, "*The girls at Kentucky and Georgia did it*."

"The mindset of these recruits is one of entitlement," says Kathy Redmond, of the National Coalition Against Violent Athletes, "yet they're expected to know the difference between women who want to be with them and those who don't."

Some schools are making adjustments. In recent years Miami's Hurricane Honeys were renamed the Cane Connection, Clemson's Bengal Babes became the Tiger PAWS, and most athletic departments now require hostesses to sign contracts saying that they will conduct themselves with decorum around recruits. In the end self-policing may clean up an area where the regulators seem afraid to tread.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Kiffin makes a statement on the matter. Kiffin showed pictures of the Hostesses and told Commissioner Slive and the NCAA "These are the girls in question. They are definitely beautiful women. There is no way they are from Tennessee"


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'd like to know their parent's thoughts.




Parents?...these kids have parents?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Parents?...these kids have parents?



it sometimes makes you wonder.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 9, 2009)

Betcha there was an influx of $1 bills in town after she swept through! 


kevina said:


> I knew there was something funny about those shoes


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2009)

There's gotta be a Tiger Woods joke in here somewhere......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

NCAA coming to N. Gwinnett to talk to Vols’ commitment
10:36 am December 9, 2009, by Chip Towers

North Gwinnett coach Bob Sphire confirmed that NCAA investigators will be at his school on Thursday to interview senior offensive lineman JaWuan James and his parents about possible recruiting violations committed by Tennessee and hinted that the inquiry may be focusing on the Vols’ use of social media in recruiting.

James, one of the top tackles in Georgia, committed to the Vols last month.

“[The NCAA has] requested a conference room,” Sphire said Wednesday morning. “They’ll be here tomorrow.”

The New York Times reported on Wednesday that the NCAA has launched a “wide-ranging” investigation into the Vols’ recruiting practices. Much of the investigation, Pete Thamel reports, focuses on the use of recruiting hostesses who may have traveled off campus to help lure top recruits back to Knoxville.

“I never saw that,” Sphire said of UT using hostesses. “The first time I heard about that was in the Times story. My understanding is it’s about social media and stuff like that. I couldn’t get on Facebook if you asked me to. Don’t want to. I have no idea what it’s all about.”

James has not returned phone messages seeking comment. Sphire said his player shouldn’t have to.

“People need to know, the NCAA has been in Florida and South Carolina about this thing,” Sphire said. “This is all about Tennessee. It’s not about the kids. They’re not investigating the kids; they’re investigating Tennessee.”

Sphire said he wasn’t aware of anything the Vols may have done against the rules while recruiting James, who chose Tennessee over Georgia. Then again, he asked, how would he know?

“There’s obscure rules about all kinds of stuff,” he said. “How would I know? How would a kid know? I can’t tell you if they’re calling at the right times or contacting them when they’re supposed to. You just have to trust that they’re doing things the right way.”

Tennessee has definitely been pushing the limits. The Vols already have been cited for six secondary rules violations under head coach Lane Kiffin.

Sphire, who coached in Kentucky for many years before coming to Georgia, said college football coaches are always testing the limits.

“Over the years, just about all the colleges are going to push it as far as possible and then the NCAA is going to put in more guidelines to rein them in,” he said. “Us as high school coaches, we don’t have time to fool with that. We just have to trust that they’re doing everything within the guidelines.”


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> NCAA coming to N. Gwinnett to talk to Vols’ commitment
> 10:36 am December 9, 2009, by Chip Towers
> 
> North Gwinnett coach Bob Sphire confirmed that NCAA investigators will be at his school on Thursday to interview senior offensive lineman JaWuan James and his parents about possible recruiting violations committed by Tennessee *“People need to know, the NCAA has been in Florida and South Carolina about this thing,” Sphire said. “This is all about Tennessee.* It’s not about the kids. They’re not investigating the kids; they’re investigating Tennessee.”



Very interesting indeed......................That is all.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

It's obvious we have a person that works at one of the SEC programs that loves cheese.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> It's obvious we have a person that works at one of the SEC programs that loves cheese.



He likes tight whips, shiny things, big wheels on a Prius, street-sweeping pellet guns, and Lil Wayne too


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Ruh Rho!
> 
> Add the letters S and L to UT and you have the real story behind these so-called university hostesses at UT





kevina said:


> Sounds to me that Kiffin is finding out the hard way that "Pimpin Aint Easy"





greene_dawg said:


> Selling their soul.





kevina said:


> Something the Saban Haters have been on him about for years.
> 
> Poor Pete Carrol, all his recruiting secrets are being exposed by Kiffy
> 
> ...





dpoole said:


> what  exactly does a hostess do ???????





kevina said:


> I wonder if Jeff Luc reported them, or maybe one of their departing coaches





greene_dawg said:


> NuKeese Richardson rolled over on them.





kevina said:


> There is another angle there as well. He was probably mad because Kiffy kicked him off the team and took his pellet gun from him.





kevina said:


> These off Campus visits give a whole new meaning to the term frequently used "Bump and Greet"





kevina said:


> First with the Vol coaches strip teasing for the recruits we had the *Kiffindales*
> 
> Now with the recruit Hostesses making off campus visits to these recruits we now have the *Pimpindales*





kevina said:


> I knew there was something funny about those shoes





BlackSmoke said:


> Can you blame them? An 18 yr old kid getting college women coming to his HS games, helicopters buzzing the field, visions of free moon pie's from the Pilot station....





kevina said:


> I would be excited to if I was 18 yrs old and had Fine College Co-eds sent by a Coach that is recruiting me, to pop in and pay me a visit in my home town





kevina said:


> Is there some kind of Vol mail order catelog where these recruits can pick which Ho-eds they want to be visited by? Send their order to Kiffy and he places a couple calls and makes it happen.





kevina said:


> Kiffin makes a statement on the matter. Kiffin showed pictures of the Hostesses and told Commissioner Slive and the NCAA "These are the girls in question. They are definitely beautiful women. There is no way they are from Tennessee"





slightly grayling said:


> Betcha there was an influx of $1 bills in town after she swept through!





AccUbonD said:


> It's obvious we have a person that works at one of the SEC programs that loves cheese.





BlackSmoke said:


> He likes tight whips, shiny things, big wheels on a Prius, street-sweeping pellet guns, and Lil Wayne too



All these quotes are classics, just classics!


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> It's obvious we have a person that works at one of the SEC programs that loves cheese.



I thought you all fired him last year? He liked his cheese with a Krispy Kreme glazed on top of it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Something the Saban Haters have been on him about for years.
> 
> Poor Pete Carrol, all his recruiting secrets are being exposed by Kiffy
> 
> ...




Yes, you definitely are on to something.....

Coaches striping
Smoke machines
Helicopters
Fake Press conferences
and now Recruit Hostess Hoes

is much worse than:

Paying thousands to recruits to come to your school
Having a college player being paid thousands by an agent while in school
Players stealing from the university by selling books that were given to them
...and do you really want to bring up stripping? Seems you had a coach who was involved with a stripper, and one that was having an affair with his secretary, etc.

yep, Kevina your precious school is pure as the driven snow and you are a genius. A real man of genius.

Side note: if UT commited NCAA infractions then let us have it. I don't want to win by cheating.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

clay travis article quote:



> 6. Where did the New York Times initial tip come from?
> 
> The NCAA does not comment on ongoing investigations. Nor does Tennessee.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> ...and do you really want to bring up the stripper thing. Seems you had a coach who was involved with a stripperl:



Not that it was right, but at least it was a female striper and a male. In the Vols case it is grown men putting on a Kiffindale strip show for 18 year old young menThats not hypocritical, it is just wrong and weird. At least to most outside the Vol nation.

That is all..................


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

Unlike AccUbond, I do not wish for anything bad to happen to the Vol program. Kiffy ruffled many feathers when he came in and continues to do so, and now he is reeping the benefits of his bafoonary.

Poor AccUbond almost had a mental break down on here when the news came out that Bama did not get the Death penalty over the text book ordeal. I still do not think he has it all back 100%, but I wish him well. I just hope that Kiffy's antics do not send him over the edge. I know he loves his UT, and cannot handle much more bad news concerning his program. 

Merry Christmas.....................That is all


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> Unlike AccUbond, I do not wish for anything bad to happen to the Vol program. Kiffy ruffled many feathers when he came in and continues to do so, and now he is reeping the benefits of his bafoonary.
> 
> Poor AccUbond almost had a mental break down on here when the news came out that Bama did not get the Death penalty over the text book ordeal. I still do not think he has it all back 100%, but I wish him well. I just hope that Kiffy's antics do not send him over the edge. I know he loves his UT, and cannot handle much more bad news concerning his program.
> 
> Merry Christmas.....................That is all




 What has Kiffin said lately for you to say he continues to do so? Just courious cause I don't have a clue.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What has Kiffin said lately for you to say he continues to do so? Just courious cause I don't have a clue.



At a presser he talked about his program having no off field issues, when in fact days prior he had a player that he was aware of was caught shoplifting.

The headset conspiracy during the Bama game was bafoonary, and he handled that situation like a child.

There are 2 examples of unprofessional, lying, and misleading behavior on your Kiffys part. The day is young, I may have something to add later when I check the internet sites.

That is all............


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe this would work better....


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> Maybe this would work better....



You have the perfect Moniker (Log in name) for this thread


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> At a presser he talked about his program having no off field issues, when in fact days prior he had a player that he was aware of was caught shoplifting.



You must be closer to the Tennessee program than I thought to know what he knew when. 



> The headset conspiracy during the Bama game was bafoonary, and he handled that situation like a child.



Are you saying the headsets were actually working and Kiffin made it up? or are you saying Kiffin should have just let it go and quiet possibly not have them the entire game giving Alabama an advantage? In your opinion when should had Kiffin said something about them not working halftime maybe?



> There are 2 examples of unprofessional, lying, and misleading behavior on your Kiffys part. The day is young, I may have something to add later when I check the internet sites.
> 
> That is all............




....


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you saying the headsets were actually working and Kiffin made it up? or are you saying Kiffin should have just let it go and quiet possibly not have them the entire game giving Alabama an advantage? In your opinion when should had Kiffin said something about them not working halftime maybe?




....[/QUOTE]

They actually looked into that afterwards and the Vol commo guy overloaded the equipment into one power column when he was given two.  and secondly, Bama was at the disadvantage here.  We were on offense and our OC was in the pressbox.  You were on D with your DC (one of the best, by the way) standing right there on the sidelines.  Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> At a presser he talked about his program having no off field issues, when in fact days prior he had a player that he was aware of was caught shoplifting.
> 
> The headset conspiracy during the Bama game was bafoonary, and he handled that situation like a child.
> 
> ...



\

No coach in his right mind would guarantee wins against a rival program in the following year and I believe he guaranteed wins agains UGA and Bama next year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> Are you saying the headsets were actually working and Kiffin made it up? or are you saying Kiffin should have just let it go and quiet possibly not have them the entire game giving Alabama an advantage? In your opinion when should had Kiffin said something about them not working halftime maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They actually looked into that afterwards and the Vol commo guy overloaded the equipment into one power column when he was given two.  and secondly, Bama was at the disadvantage here.  We were on offense and our OC was in the pressbox.  You were on D with your DC (one of the best, by the way) standing right there on the sidelines.  Roll Tide.[/QUOTE]

I had not heard that. I wonder if Kiffy has called to apologize for his "how convenient" comment.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You must be closer to the Tennessee program than I thought to know what he knew when.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you telling me he did not know that his player was arrested and charged with shoplifting?? Well, I hate to inform you, but he did know and still spewed the lie at the presser.

                              Headset Conspiracy
I know you are not stupid and I know you know the rules in CFB. When 1 sidelines headsets go down, the refs are notified and the other sideline cannot use theirs until both sides are up and running. Kiffy made many many comments and references that this was all set up to happen right at kick off. Now known as the Headset conspiracy. as the ref was telling Kiffy that the other sidelines will be removing their headsets, baby Kiffy walked of with his lip stuck out staring at the Bama sidelines, leaving daddy Kiffin( the sane one) there to handle the refs.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> \
> 
> No coach in his right mind would guarantee wins against a rival program in the following year and I believe he guaranteed wins agains UGA and Bama next year.



I know for sure he did about UGA. I think it was a little more candid with Bama. Something along the lines of "Those are the games we will win next year."

With the UGA poke, he said "I promise as long as I am the coach here, we will not lose to those guys....."


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> They actually looked into that afterwards and the Vol commo guy overloaded the equipment into one power column when he was given two.  and secondly, Bama was at the disadvantage here.  We were on offense and our OC was in the pressbox.  You were on D with your DC (one of the best, by the way) standing right there on the sidelines.  Roll Tide.




He probably fired the guy like the one he said he fired that was late picking him up at the airport.   No.....wait....that was another lie. sorry.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

> I had not heard that. I wonder if Kiffy has called to apologize for his "how convenient" comment.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Of course not.  How about him rolling his eyes the whole time.  What an idiot.  I know Aubies are supposed to be the enemy, but if you grew up here around Chattanooga, the Viles would be at the top of your hate list.  We get bombarded in radio, tv, and newspapers here in N. Ga.  The Bulldogs do get a little coverage, but Bama gets nothing.  For instance, yesterday the radio idiots said that the Viles will have 65,000 fans in the stands at the Chicken Bowl and Va Tech would have 5,000.  Idiots.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

University of Tennessee releases statement...



> Dec. 9, 2009
> 
> 
> KNOXVILLE, Tenn. -- The University of Tennessee confirms that there is an NCAA review under way. University Administration and Athletics are cooperating fully.
> ...



http://www.utsports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/120909aad.html

Please take notice it's a review not a investigation.


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> > I had not heard that. I wonder if Kiffy has called to apologize for his "how convenient" comment.[/QUOTE]
> >
> > Of course not.  How about him rolling his eyes the whole time.  What an idiot.  I know Aubies are supposed to be the enemy, but if you grew up here around Chattanooga, the Viles would be at the top of your hate list.  We get bombarded in radio, tv, and newspapers here in N. Ga.  The Bulldogs do get a little coverage, but Bama gets nothing.  For instance, yesterday the radio idiots said that the Viles will have 65,000 fans in the stands at the Chicken Bowl and Va Tech would have 5,000.  Idiots.
> 
> ...


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

Please take notice it's a review not a investigation


Please take notice that terminology came from the university spin dept.  The NCAA does not make public comment about investigations.  It is left up to the university to divulge the information so they use the word 'review' in place of 'investigation'.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> Please take notice it's a review not a investigation
> 
> 
> Please take notice that terminology came from the university spin dept.  The NCAA does not make public comment about investigations.  It is left up to the university to divulge the information so they use the word 'review' in place of 'investigation'.



Well since the two parties involved are NCAA and UT, will call it a review until the NCAA can comment and call it a investigation.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

That's pretty good thinking.  I like that one.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

*The strip show at UT ...................*



kevina said:


> Not that it was right, but at least it was a female striper and a male. In the Vols case it is grown men putting on a Kiffindale strip show for 18 year old young menThats not hypocritical, it is just wrong and weird. At least to most outside the Vol nation.
> 
> That is all..................



was purely an expression of the arts. Apparently you're not as cultured as us Vols!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

*Again, this photo is purely an appreciation of the arts*



badkarma said:


> Maybe this would work better....



You cad!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> > I had not heard that. I wonder if Kiffy has called to apologize for his "how convenient" comment.[/QUOTE]
> >
> > Of course not.  How about him rolling his eyes the whole time.  What an idiot.  I know Aubies are supposed to be the enemy, but if you grew up here around Chattanooga, the Viles would be at the top of your hate list.  We get bombarded in radio, tv, and newspapers here in N. Ga.  The Bulldogs do get a little coverage, but Bama gets nothing.  For instance, yesterday the radio idiots said that the Viles will have 65,000 fans in the stands at the Chicken Bowl and Va Tech would have 5,000.  Idiots.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> Please take notice it's a review not a investigation
> 
> 
> Please take notice that terminology came from the university spin dept.  The NCAA does not make public comment about investigations.  It is left up to the university to divulge the information so they use the word 'review' in place of 'investigation'.





AccUbonD said:


> Well since the two parties involved are NCAA and UT, will call it a review until the NCAA can comment and call it a investigation.




Busted yet again. when will the spin stopincredible


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> was purely an expression of the arts. Apparently you're not as cultured as us Vols!



Does "Cultured" mean "Gay" in Vol language? If so, you are correct sir.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 9, 2009)

good lord man !!!!!!!! you have to listen to DR. B and the QUAKE too??????? it does stink up here for good radio coverage................course ya'll do have bama jean to call in

Finally, someone else can feel the pain!  It's sad isn't it.  We finally have one station that picked up the Bama games this year and another plays Finebaum (that is another thread in itself).  But the orange colored glasses pretty much filter everything else.  Even at home....I married a Vol fan.  Me and the kids are working on her though.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

badkarma said:


> good lord man !!!!!!!! you have to listen to DR. B and the QUAKE too??????? it does stink up here for good radio coverage................course ya'll do have bama jean to call in
> 
> Finally, someone else can feel the pain!  It's sad isn't it.  We finally have one station that picked up the Bama games this year and another plays Finebaum (that is another thread in itself).  But the orange colored glasses pretty much filter everything else.  Even at home....I married a Vol fan.  Me and the kids are working on her though.



I feel your pain. I hear an awful lot about the Vols up here through the Chattanooga stations. Get's old pretty quick. But UGA does get some coverage up here, albeit not very much. But Bama gets hardly none


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

Top sports show is reporting that Lance Thompson is wanting out of UThug. I guess the grass was not greener on the other side for him. Bama won in his leaving. Who is next? Maybe Monty?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 9, 2009)

*Hey Thella!*



kevina said:


> Does "Cultured" mean "Gay" in Vol language? If so, you are correct sir.



"Thop making fun of us!"


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Top sports show is reporting that Lance Thompson is wanting out of UThug. I guess the grass was not greener on the other side for him. Bama won in his leaving. Who is next? Maybe Monty?



If you are a Tennessee fan main ones to worry about under Lane Kiffin is Monte and as Southgadog calls him Ed by god Orgeron. If one of the two leave houston we may have a problem.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

James decommited from Bama because the textbook thing "concerned" him. Wonder how he feels about the suits at his HS today?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyway who here likes cheese?


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Anyway who here likes cheese?




All the cheese must be overboard, because all the rats have either jumped or wanting to jump

As Rev wright would say "The Chickens have come home to roost"


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> All the cheese must be overboard, because all the rats have either jumped or wanting to jump
> 
> As Rev wright would say "The Chickens have come home to roost"



Would you like some cheese to go with your post?


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> "Thop making fun of us!"


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Would you like some cheese to go with your post?


----------



## kevina (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Would you like some cheese to go with your post?



No, I am actually still full from all the Gator Tail we had last Saturday, but if you can, call Kiffy and order me up a Hostess. Make sure she is paying out of State tuition, I want her to look good.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> No, I am actually still full from all the Gator Tail we had last Saturday, but if you can, call Kiffy and order me up a Hostess. Make sure she is paying out of State tuition, I want her to look good.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

Noticed on Cory and Brandon's offer list the only SEC schools listed are USCe, UGA and Bama. So that is where my investigation would start on finding the rat.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

The father of a Byrnes High School football player committed to the University of Tennessee said he spoke to several young women at a Byrnes game whom his son met at a UT camp last summer.

Gary Willis, whose son Brandon Willis was a defensive lineman at Byrnes, said the women had promised to attend a Byrnes game.

A story in today's New York Times said the NCAA is "conducting a wide-ranging investigation" into UT football recruiting including the use of "hostesses."

Tennessee said in a statement today that it was cooperating with an NCAA review and was "concerned about the alleged activities of some members" of its ambassador program.

According to the Times, the women at the Byrnes game held up a sign during the game in September that said, "Come to Tennessee," and one of Willis' teammates said they were influential in his decision to commit to the Vols. Brandon Willis and teammate Corey Miller committed to Tennessee in September.

Byrnes head coach Chris Miller said that upon learning the women were at the game called the players and told them "to get away from them," then called UT assistant coach David Reaves.

Gary Willis said his son will graduate from Byrnes this month and will enroll in a college in January. Commitments are not binding until the players sign a National Letter of Intent in February.

"These girls had nothing to do with the impact when my son decided he would go to school at Tennessee," Willis said in a telephone interview. "They told the guys at summer camp that they were going to come to one of the games."

He said Tennessee "had nothing to do with that. They didn't even know that these kids were coming to the game."

Willis said he spoke to an NCAA representative that visited Byrnes and interviewed his son.

"I let him know first and foremost that I did not appreciate him that I didn't appreciate him getting my son out of class without his dad being there," Gary Willis said. "We have nothing to hide. Brandon is not signed to go to Tennessee. He is verbally committed to go to Tennessee. He could still go anywhere he wanted to go."

Coach Miller said he was aware an NCAA representative visited the school and interviewed three players, but he did not know the purpose of the interviews.

He said his son has received more than 40 major college scholarship offers including schools in California, two of which he visited recently. "There were girls at every school we went," he said.

"These are kids you're messing with. These are kids that don't deserve that," Willis said. "My son has a 4.28 GPA. He ain't the type of kid that looks for handouts."

Willis said he told the NCAA, "I have nothing to hide with you."

Willis said his son didn't mention it until days later. Corey Miller's mother said today she wasn't aware her son had been interviewed by the NCAA.

Running back Marcus Lattimore told the Times that the women were "real pretty, real nice and just real cool."

Lattimore, one of the nation's top prospects this year, said he visited Tennessee "unofficially."

"I haven't seen no other schools do that," he told the Times. "It's crazy."

Willis was incensed.

"You're talking about my son and something that he has worked hard for," he said. "It's not going to be based upon no girls, I promise you that."


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Noticed on Cory and Brandon's offer list the only SEC schools listed are USCe, UGA and Bama. So that is where my investigation would start on finding the rat.



You act like the only people he has ticked off are those in the SEC. I bet the coach that Kiffin ran the score up on( going for 2 with a 40 point lead) is not very happy with him and he was not a SEC coach. I guess these kids were only recruited by SEC teams though.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The father of a Byrnes High School football player committed to the University of Tennessee said he spoke to several young women at a Byrnes game whom his son met at a UT camp last summer.
> 
> Gary Willis, whose son Brandon Willis was a defensive lineman at Byrnes, said the women had promised to attend a Byrnes game.
> 
> ...



Lack of institutional control....


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Lack of institutional control....



 nice


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The father of a Byrnes High School football player committed to the University of Tennessee said he spoke to several young women at a Byrnes game whom his son met at a UT camp last summer.
> 
> Gary Willis, whose son Brandon Willis was a defensive lineman at Byrnes, said the women had promised to attend a Byrnes game.
> 
> ...




But, but, but......it's just a review.....


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 9, 2009)

I question how the father would know what the athletic dept. at UT knew or did not know about the ho-stesses.

I wonder if they were some of the ho-stesses used at Colorado a few years back when Barnett was there. 

After the Logan Young/Memphis recruiting business, you can bet there is a bunch of AL people that would like to drop the dime on a UT violation.  But I suspect the AL people would be like bombers and would have already claimed credit for it if they had done it.


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2009)

kevina said:


> No, I am actually still full from all the Gator Tail we had last Saturday, but if you can, call Kiffy and order me up a Hostess. Make sure she is paying out of State tuition, I want her to look good.



stay on topic please


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 10, 2009)

I heard on the radio this morning that Lance Thompson might be going to Louisville and Eddie O going out west to USC..


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 10, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Lance Thompson might be going to Louisville and Eddie O going out west to USC..



i have heard talk of both as well, but haven't heard if there is any truth to either.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Busted yet again. when will the spin stopincredible



Mike Hamilton on the radio today said the University at yet to receive even a letter of inquiry from the NCAA. He said they are doing a review and if the NCAA doesn't find nothing they probably wont tell UT about it.


This has been blown way out of proportion. 


This is accubond saying thanks for reading my post and remember the spinnnnnn stops here. Have a good evening.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 10, 2009)

Tennessee confirms NCAA probe into booster group
The Associated Press 
Published: Thursday, December 10, 2009 at 3:30 a.m. 
Last Modified: Wednesday, December 9, 2009 at 11:25 p.m. 
KNOXVILLE, Tenn. | University of Tennessee officials say they are “cooperating fully” with the NCAA in its investigation into some of the school’s football recruiting practices.

“We are concerned about the alleged activities of some members of the Orange Pride,” Tennessee officials said in a statement released Wednesday.

“Both university and NCAA guidelines are a part of the Orange Pride’s orientation and training. If those guidelines were violated, we will take appropriate action. Because of federal student privacy regulations, we can’t comment further.” 

Orange Pride is one of three student admissions groups that act as “ambassadors” for the university providing campus tours, help with admissions and hosts prospective athletes and their families. The university said Orange Pride has 75 students, both men and women, as members who work with hundreds of students.

The New York Times reported on its Web site Wednesday the NCAA is probing the use of hostesses by Tennessee to attract top players. The NCAA has met with four prospects and is expected to talk to two more this week.

The NCAA declined to comment Wednesday, citing its policy “not comment on current, pending or potential investigations.” 

Tennessee athletic director Mike Hamilton confirmed the investigation to The Times but did not return a message left on his cell phone Wednesday by The Associated Press.

Marcus Lattimore, a high school running back, told The Times several hostesses traveled almost 200 miles to watch three Tennessee recruits play at James F. Byrnes High School in Duncan, S.C. They brought signs including one that read, “Come to Tennessee.” 

Lattimore had made an unofficial visit but was not interested in committing to Tennessee. But two of his teammates, Brandon Willis and Corey Miller, have committed verbally to Tennessee. Lattimore called the hostesses pretty and real cool.

“I haven’t seen no other schools do that,” Lattimore told The Times. “It’s crazy.” 

Many schools use hostesses to help prospective students during campus visits. They are considered representatives of the university and are not allowed to recruit players off campus. The visits could be considered violations of NCAA rules.

Tennessee has reported six minor NCAA violations since Lane Kiffin became coach a year ago — for his efforts in recruiting. Violations involved staging a mock news conference for prospects and mentioning recruits by name both on the radio and on his Twitter and Facebook accounts.

The efforts resulted in Kiffin signing the nation’s top recruit in Bryce Brown weeks after signing day, a signee that pushed his first recruiting class from as low as No. 22 to No. 8 by Scout.com and No. 10 by Rivals.com. Brown is the highest-rated recruit ever to sign with Tennessee.

Brown, the consensus top running back prospect in the country, also was the recruit Kiffin named on radio in one of his NCAA violations.

Currently, Kiffin’s 2010 recruiting class with 23 players verbally committed is ranked No. 5 nationally by Rivals.com.



Spin Stops here. That is all.....


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 10, 2009)

Again, I heard Mike Hamiton today. I am going on his word no articles. This is how this started anyway from a gator writer. If he lying and has received something formal from the NCAA it will come out.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 10, 2009)

I figured you bammers would know how all this works. When the NCAA starts dropping letters in your mail box it's time to get serious.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks Like Mike Hamilton is being left out on what is going on.
This from GoVolsXtra



Kiffin: I don't know of any wrongdoing
By Austin Ward 
Posted December 10, 2009 at 2:40 p.m. , updated December 10, 2009 at 2:46 p.m. 
Email Discuss Share » Digg Facebook LinkedIn     MySpace Print A A A Tennessee football coach Lane Kiffin addressed for the first time an NCAA investigation of illegal recruiting of athletes.

"In this situation here, I don't know of any wrongdoing," Kiffin said Thursday.

"We take following the rules very seriously."

UT confirmed Wednesday that the NCAA is investigating allegations detailed in a New York Times story that recruiting hostesses traveled out of state to help woo prospects to Kiffin's football program.
"Let me say this, myself and our staff take the rules and the bylaws of the NCAA and SEC extremely serious," Kiffin said. "We work extremely hard to follow those.

In this situation right here, I don't see, and I don't know of any wrongdoing of any members of our staff in this or of the kids that are being questioned in this."

More details later online and in Friday's News Sentinel.

 © 2009, Knoxville News Sentinel Co.
Want to use this article? Click here for options!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess it all depends on the source.



 SizeHamilton: No NCAA questions yet
Posted: Dec 10, 2009 5:32 PM EST 
By JIM WOGAN 
6 Sports Director

KNOXVILLE (WATE) -- University of Tennessee Athletics Director Mike Hamilton has told WATE 6 Sports he has not been questioned by the NCAA over allegations of recruiting violations inside the Vols football program.

Hamilton also says he has not received any official notification from the NCAA that a full blown investigation is underway.

Tennessee confirmed on Tuesday that it's cooperating fully with an NCAA review centered on Orange Pride hostesses the New York Times says visited high school football games of UT football recruits.

Tennessee Head Coach Lane Kiffin also told WATE 6 Sports on Tuesday that he has not been contacted or questioned by the NCAA.

Hamilton and Kiffin both attended a press conference to announce the official invitation to the Chick-fil-A Bowl on December 31 in Atlanta.

"Myself and our staff take the rules and the by-laws of the NCAA and the SEC extremely serious," Kiffin said. "We work extremely hard to follow those. I don't know of any wrongdoing of any members of our staff in this or of the kids that are being questioned in this."

Kiffin compared the recent controversy to one he faced in August with freshman running back Bryce Brown.

"In a similar situation, that got a lot of national media attention, a lot of Sportscenter attention that Tennessee staff maybe had some involvement in some illegal recruiting in Bryce Brown, or Bryce Brown did some things illegal. And there was an investigation in that and ended up with no wrongdoing."


http://www.wate.com/Global/story.asp?S=11658077


----------



## kevina (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like Mike Hamilton is doing his job and down playing this as much as possible. The one thing thatHamilton must do a better job of is keeping his statements consistant. He has told the NY Times one thing, and something elso to the Tennessee media. Just tell the truth, and forget the spin, and it will be much easier.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the advice*



kevina said:


> Looks like Mike Hamilton is doing his job and down playing this as much as possible. The one thing thatHamilton must do a better job of is keeping his statements consistant. He has told the NY Times one thing, and something elso to the Tennessee media. Just tell the truth, and forget the spin, and it will be much easier.



It always is easier to deal with stuff like this when someone who has been there can give you guidance.


----------



## kevina (Dec 10, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> It always is easier to deal with stuff like this when someone who has been there can give you guidance.



True, I have never denied Bama's past, and I wish parts of it was different. How could I deny or forget it with all the reminders on here. Funny though now that some one else is being INVESTIGATED (not reviewed) All the past reminders are forgotten. Just hilarious.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 10, 2009)

*What are you talking about?*



kevina said:


> True, I have never denied Bama's past, and I wish parts of it was different. How could I deny or forget it with all the reminders on here. Funny though now that some one else is being INVESTIGATED (not reviewed) All the past reminders are forgotten. Just hilarious.



We're being reviewed.


----------



## kevina (Dec 11, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> We're being reviewed.



I can hear it now "The previous wide range of recruiting violations are under review"..................."The ruling as called on the field, stands . Kiffin is an Idiot. 1st and 25 to go"


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 11, 2009)

kevina said:


> I can hear it now "The previous wide range of recruiting violations are under review"..................."The ruling as called on the field, stands . Kiffin is an Idiot. 1st and 25 to go"



Don't worry if the NCAA finds something in their probe/review and letters are sent, we then can all agree it's a investigation.


----------



## kevina (Dec 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Don't worry if the NCAA finds something in their probe/review and letters are sent, we then can all agree it's a investigation.



UT Officials are the only ones spinning it into a review. All other links that have been posted on here clearly state "NCAA Investigation into a Wide Range of recruiting violations". How ever you attempt to phrase it is merely a technicality. Everyone is clear on what is happening between the NCAA and UT.

Terrible timing on this with recruiting and all in full swing...


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 11, 2009)

kevina said:


> UT Officials are the only ones spinning it into a review. All other links that have been posted on here clearly state "NCAA Investigation into a Wide Range of recruiting violations". How ever you attempt to phrase it is merely a technicality. Everyone is clear on what is happening between the NCAA and UT.



Kinda weird that the media knows so much without the NCAA making any kind of official announcement. Even the NYT writer up in New York who broke the story, weird.





> Terrible timing on this with recruiting and all in full swing...



No kidding seems kinda odd. You hand the Bryce Brown debacle right before the season started and now this right before signing day.


----------



## kevina (Dec 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No kidding seems kinda odd. You hand the Bryce Brown debacle right before the season started and now this right before signing day.



Terrible! Just Aweful......


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 11, 2009)

Tony Basilio wrote some stuff that has me worried. He wouldn't come out and say what he heard, but here is a little bit of his blog.



> I said yesterday that I would never report anything that hurts UT. This show is for entertainment purposes only. It's not my job to help the NCAA or pile on.
> 
> 
> That said, I've heard some stuff that concerns me. So I said yesterday on the air, please be careful.
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 11, 2009)

somebody needs to check the float switch on the bilge pump to make sure it is working as this ship is sinking.

That is all....


----------



## kevina (Dec 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Tony Basilio wrote some stuff that has me worried. He wouldn't come out and say what he heard, but here is a little bit of his blog.



He must be talking about the "Wide Range of Violations" and not just the HO-stesses.......HO NO!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Noticed on Cory and Brandon's offer list the only SEC schools listed are USCe, UGA and Bama. So that is where my investigation would start on finding the rat.



Can't be usc, we so stoopid we only pump gas...kiffen should learn to read, then he will know which rules he is breaking.


----------



## kevina (Dec 13, 2009)

Any updates on Madam Kiffin?


----------



## proside (Dec 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> I can hear it now "The previous wide range of recruiting violations are under review"..................."The ruling as called on the field, stands . Kiffin is an Idiot. 1st and 25 to go"





You keep beating up on these kids your going to to get family children services called on you!


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like two fine young ladies, maybe a bit overdressed for a HS football game though...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

Beartrkkr said:


> Looks like two fine young ladies, maybe a bit overdressed for a HS football game though...



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/andy_staples/12/11/tennessee-recruiting/index.html


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2009)

Willis' father, Gary, confirmed to the Knoxville News-Sentinel that the women attended the game and that the players spoke to the women after the game but then parted ways. Willis told Rivals.com that the prospects had no contact with the women. "It had to have been coaches from other schools that turned Tennessee in," Willis told the site. "They probably got jealous when they saw the girls at the game. We did nothing wrong and neither did the girls. They stayed in a hotel alone and didn't even have anything to do with us besides watching us play. I've talked with coach Kiffin and [assistant] coach [David] Reaves and they assured me that everything is fine."


Interesting how this Willis' father first states they had no contact and then when the photos surface they said spoke after the game and parted ways. Then if you read further they seem to know that the Hostesses stayed at a hotel, Alone, after the game. Will be interesting to see who payed for the hotel stay,  the girls or UT Pumpkinpride.


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/andy_staples/12/11/tennessee-recruiting/index.html



The photo shoots down the claim that the HO-stesses had no contact with the recruits. Starting to get interesting........That is all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Willis' father, Gary, confirmed to the Knoxville News-Sentinel that the women attended the game and that the players spoke to the women after the game but then parted ways. Willis told Rivals.com that the prospects had no contact with the women. "It had to have been coaches from other schools that turned Tennessee in," Willis told the site. "They probably got jealous when they saw the girls at the game. We did nothing wrong and neither did the girls. They stayed in a hotel alone and didn't even have anything to do with us besides watching us play. I've talked with coach Kiffin and [assistant] coach [David] Reaves and they assured me that everything is fine."
> 
> 
> Interesting how this Willis' father first states they had no contact and then when the photos surface they said spoke after the game and parted ways. Then if you read further they seem to know that the Hostesses stayed at a hotel, Alone, after the game. Will be interesting to see who payed for the hotel stay,  the girls or UT Pumpkinpride.



I'm almost positive nothing happened. The girl on the right is Bryce Brown's girlfriend.


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm almost positive nothing happened. The girl on the right is Bryce Brown's girlfriend.



How did they meet


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

it'll also be interesting see what slive meant, when he said there would be more severe penalties for secondary violations.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm almost positive nothing happened. The girl on the right is Bryce Brown's girlfriend.



I don't think anything happened, but if UT comes out and says that they traveled on there own, yet the school paid the tab, I would have to say, Houston we have a problem.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

what about the recruiting intern going to st. aquinas with kiffin?  is that a violation?  didn't he go to school there?


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

Very good read. Some new things I was unaware of in this article...............That is all

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/th...ane_kiffin,_confusing_concern_for_compliments

*Lane Kiffin, Confusing Concern for Compliments*


Sunday, December 13, 2009
Posted By Andy Hutchins 11:30 AM

I wonder if Lane Kiffin actually hears what he is saying, and, if he does, what he thinks of what he says. Certainly, this delight in NCAA attention would be something he might regret, no?

"I think when it comes to recruiting, we're at the highest level, and I think that people really want to know what we're doing," Kiffin said after practice Saturday. "They want to know how are we able to get interest from so many great players, and sign so many great players, so I think you have a lot of people coming at us."
The problem with that assumption, Lane, is that the people who want to know what Tennessee is doing not just the purportedly jealous coaches you seem to be targeting in that quote. The NCAA officials who, according to two reports by the New York Times and another by Sports Illustrated, are looking into the school's recruiting procedures, might be interested in knowing whether your staff is violating NCAA rules.

The worst part of this investigation, for Tennessee, is that the average reader could come up with the proper conclusion in minutes: You are. 

As Andy Staples notes, having hostesses at a high school game violates the letter of a rule, and is a secondary violation. As other sources have noted, you have committed them on camera. As the SEC noted this spring, you have only a fuzzy understanding of what the rules governing recruiting even are.
Further investigation is not a compliment, Lane, but a threat to do more than crimp the outlaw style you revel in. 

The most ****ing part of the NYT's Friday piece is probably the impression Tennessee's hostesses have left on a "veteran" basketball coach.

Also on Friday, Keith Easterwood, a veteran summer basketball coach, said that on a visit last year with his son, a football recruit, he had to ask a hostess to stop brushing her breasts against both him and his son. 
He recalled saying, “Young lady, if you don’t stop doing that, we’ve got a problem.” 

Easterwood said that he took a group of basketball players to a Western Kentucky football game at Tennessee this year, and that the presence of the hostesses had his players “literally reduced to blubbering idiots.” 

“I’ve been up there five times, four for football and one basketball visit,” Easterwood said. “My observation is that this is a very organized operation. These girls have obviously been groomed. There’s a lot of eye contact and touching.” 

If a man who spends more time than most with recruiters is throwing those daggers Tennessee's way, it's not good. If a Sports Illustrated reporter can produce photographic evidence of hostesses committing a violation, it's not good. And any extended examination of Steven Rubio, whose Twitter presence reveals him to be loquacious at the least, is probably not good.
And, generally, racking up recruiting violations is not a good thing, Lane. While one or two self-reported secondary violations is a minor problem every school has, and you have leveraged your misdeeds into massive amounts of publicity, the carelessness of the violations Tennessee has accrued since you took over on Rocky Top is staggering. The flippant attitude towards all involved is not going to improve matters, either, mostly because the endgame here isn't about getting a few good players to commit.

It's about whether your brash brand of recruiting is ultimately going to build or break your program. 

And if you can't read the genuine concern mixed with the inferred compliment there, from a Florida fan who has no great love for Tennessee, you may want to start trying to comprehend emotions more complex than imagined jealousy.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I question how the father would know what the athletic dept. at UT knew or did not know about the ho-stesses.



Doesn't matter what the UT athletic dept knew or didn't know.  Once you use someone in your recruiting program, you are responsible for those people knowing and abiding by the rules.  Another little factor that folks from Tennessee just don't seem to get.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2009)

kevina said:


> Very good read. Some new things I was unaware of in this article...............That is all
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/th...ane_kiffin,_confusing_concern_for_compliments
> 
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 14, 2009)

I have come to a conclusion that the NCAA is not going to go away on this one empty handed with all the press. There will be some sort of violation. At this point looks to me like a secondary. With that said it is my opinion it will have zero impact on this year recruiting class or Tennessee's win and loss record next year. It could have an impact on the bowl game.


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I have come to a conclusion that the NCAA is not going to go away on this one empty handed with all the press. There will be some sort of violation. At this point looks to me like a secondary. With that said it is my opinion it will have zero impact on this year recruiting class or Tennessee's win and loss record next year. It could have an impact on the bowl game.



Was there any contact between the Ho-stesses and the recruits or not? I am confussed. One statement says there was'nt and then a picture pops up with 2 recruits with their arms around the UT Ho-stesses.

Those dang pics and text get you every time


----------



## elvis*tcb (Dec 14, 2009)

Ol' Accu is worried! He'll be rammer jammering before it's over.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 14, 2009)

Beartrkkr said:


> Looks like two fine young ladies, maybe a bit overdressed for a HS football game though...



I think a "caption this photo" thread would get most of us here banned.....


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> I think a "caption this photo" thread would get most of us here banned.....



God knows we do not want to be "Under Review" with the Mods.


----------



## kevina (Dec 14, 2009)

Call #1-800-VOL-PIMP. You know Kiffin's Motto, "You do not have to be a recruit, as long as you have got the LOOT $$.


----------



## kevina (Dec 15, 2009)

Just a little fresh update..............That is all 

http://mrsec.com/story/tennessee-investigation-the-latest-121509

Tennessee Investigation: The Latest – 12/15/09 
December 15th, 2009 9:02 am â•‘ Posted By: John Pennington â•‘ Permalink â•‘ Tags: Tennessee 
Send this article to a friend

Tennessee is still getting national attention for the NCAA investigation into its recruiting practices.

The New York Times reported last week that Tennessee was under investigation, that the NCAA was talking to Vol recruits in three states, and that part of the probe focused on a trip by Volunteer hostesses to a high school football game in South Carolina.

Since then, a photo (at left) of the girls with the two recruits has surfaced.  

Aside from coaches, no official representatives of a school are allowed to have off-campus recruiting contact with prospects.  Having a photo made with recruits is clearly a violation of that rule.  More than likely, Tennessee is looking at a secondary violation (slap on the wrist) for that photo.

Of bigger concern to UT, if Vol coaches knew of the trip, helped plan the trip, paid for the trip, or failed to report the trip… then that could be seen as a major violation by the NCAA.



Also, on Friday, a writer for The Broward-Palm Beach Times reported that a former high school teammate of Nu’Keese Richardson says there “may have been some girls from Tennessee at a game or two” in Pahokee, Florida during Richardson’s recruitment.

Richardson has been dismissed from the UT team for his involvement in an alleged armed robbery.

If hostesses were present in South Florida, then the “these girls were just friends with these South Carolina players” defense becomes quite a bit weaker.  

Also, it would show a pattern of using hostesses off campus and that would likely draw the NCAA’s ire, as well.

All that’s IF there were Vol hostesses present at games involving Richardson.  The NCAA has visited Pahokee already.  The town was mocked by Lane Kiffin last year, so he does have enemies in that town.

What did folks in Pahokee tell the NCAA?  That could be the biggest angle of this investigation.



George Vecsey of The New York Times jumped into the fray yesterday with a column on both Tennessee’s program and the use of hostesses to lure in recruits.

While many schools still have hostess programs, several gave theirs up after a sex scandal at Colorado earlier this decade.  Also, there have been no public claims — yet — of other schools using their hostesses to visit prospects off-campus.  That’s the issue.  Not the hostess program, but Tennessee’s possible use of that program off-campus.



Finally, Lane Kiffin maintains that his program takes “the rules and bylaws of the NCAA very serious.  We spend a lot of time making sure that we’re following them.  Sometimes everything doesn’t go perfect.  Sometimes some people make some bad decisions.  We’ll continue to investigate everything and continue to work extremely hard.”

Already, the “Sometimes some people make some bad decisions” part of that comment is causing a stir.  Tennessee fans are reading the entire quote and believe their coaches did nothing wrong.

Rival fans — who are filling up my email inbox — believe that portion of the statement is Kiffin’s way of preparing a scapegoat to take the fall for any misuse of hostesses.  We probably won’t know either way for a while.  The NCAA operates on its own schedule and the University of Tennessee still has not received an official letter of inquiry.



On a final sidenote, the main messageboard chatter among Tennessee fans centers around the fact that the sign in the photo at left does not say “Come to Tennessee” as The Times reported.  

However, if the coach at the school knew that these girls were UT hostesses (and he claims that he immediately told his players to get away from them), then they had to have had something in their possession that tied them to UT.  How else would the coach know that they were Vol hostesses?

A quick look at the sign in the photo shows the following writing: “Miller & Willis have our Hearts…” 

The use of “…” at the end of the sign seems to imply that there’s something else written either on another sign (not shown) or the on the back of the sign shown in the photo.  

Either way, the photo is hardly proof that NO “Come to Tennessee” sign was present.  There might not have been one, but there might also have been another sign or writing on the back of that one.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 15, 2009)

*Kevina, isn't ironic.................*

that Bama just won the SEC, finished undefeated, and is now in the National Championship game and you are still talking about the Big Orange! Kiffin's in your head, isn't he? You are consumed, bud! You might want to start worrying about showcasing the SEC in the NC game rather than Lane. 



kevina said:


> Call #1-800-VOL-PIMP. You know Kiffin's Motto, "You do not have to be a recruit, as long as you have got the LOOT $$.



As I posted in another thread..

What did $150,000 get ya? 

Five years probation, a two-year bowl ban and the loss of 21 scholarships. Apparently you had the LOOT$$$, got the RECRUIT, and then got the BOOT!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish all this UThug stuff would go away so that we can get the media concentrating on Bama and the NCG and away from the person that thinks that all attention, even negative, somehow is good for a program.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I wish all this UThug stuff would go away so that we can get the media concentrating on Bama and the NCG and away from the person that thinks that all attention, even negative, somehow is good for a program.



Personally, I like it low key. the last thing i want to see is a months worth of articles pouring kool-aid on Bama.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 15, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Personally, I like it low key. the last thing i want to see is a months worth of articles pouring kool-aid on Bama.



True, but the good publicity would only help in the recruiting Process.


----------



## kevina (Dec 16, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> that Bama just won the SEC, finished undefeated, and is now in the National Championship game and you are still talking about the Big Orange! Kiffin's in your head, isn't he? You are consumed, bud! You might want to start worrying about showcasing the SEC in the NC game rather than Lane.
> :



Just keeping myself and everyone else up to date with this Vol mess, because it seems as each day goes by, a little something new leaks out, and previous statement are proven to be lies by photos

What is ironic is that this investigation is taking place in 2 locals where Kiffy insulted folks. (Pahoke does not know how to fax, and SC are gas pumpers)

That is all...................................for now!


----------



## kevina (Dec 16, 2009)

*I guess some one has been told to hush...........*

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...h-from-memphis-wont-chat-with-ncaa-about-vols

Summer hoops coach won't chat with NCAA about Vols
Dec. 15, 2009
By Gary Parrish
CBSSports.com Senior Writer
Tell Gary your opinion!      


A summer basketball coach from Memphis who last week described Tennessee's recruiting hostesses as a "very organized operation" was contacted by the NCAA on Tuesday. But the coach, Keith Easterwood, told CBSSports.com that he has no plans to speak with investigators, and that he won't even return a voicemail left by Joyce Thompson, associate director of enforcement at the NCAA. 






"She left a voicemail saying she wanted to speak with me," Easterwood told CBSSports.com by phone. "But I'm not going to talk to them." 

Easterwood became a figure in the NCAA's investigation of Tennessee recruiting practices last week when he described to the New York Times his contact with Tennessee hostesses, a part of the university's Orange Pride student ambassador group. Among other things, Easterwood said he once had to ask a hostess to stop brushing her breasts against him while he was on a visit with his son, who was a football recruit. 

Easterwood told the New York Times he recalled saying, "Young lady, if you don't stop doing that, we've got a problem." He added that he has visited UT's campus five times. "Four for football, and one basketball visit," Easterwood said. "My observation is that this is a very organized operation. These girls have obviously been groomed. There's a lot of eye contact and touching." 

Tennessee released a statement last week confirming the investigation. 

It read: "We are concerned about the alleged activities of some members of the Orange Pride. Both university and NCAA guidelines are a part of the Orange Pride's orientation and training. If those guidelines were violated, we will take appropriate action. Because of federal student privacy regulations, we can't comment further."


----------



## kevina (Dec 16, 2009)

*AccuBond bring out the cheese, the rat has been found.*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/308742-lane-kiffin-will-succeed-in-spite-of-phillip-fulmer

Lane Kiffin Will Succeed in Spite of Phillip Fulmer by Vols, B---- .  Vols, B---- .Contributor
1 articles written
0 comments written
1 fans
View Profile

Contributor Written on December 14, 2009  By: Amos Bearden 

What Lane Kiffin did in 2009 with the pile of slop he inherited from Coach Fulmer is a miracle. If you take away the UCLA and Auburn loss, which most agree was Fulmer’s fault for scheduling, Lane Kiffin only lost 3 games. A miracle, especially considering the team he was given. Coach Fulmer left Tennessee with sub-par athletes. Why is this? Well, most have heard him call certain players “Thugs”. Oddly all the players labeled thugs were African-American. He even told Montario Hardesty “I am playing Arian Foster because he looks white on TV.” Think about this, because of poor recruiting Lane Kiffin had to start 10 white players. That is 10 guys who shouldn’t be playing in the SEC. Coach Fulmer just didn’t get it. White players equal losses. Lane Kiffin on the other hand has only recruited a handful of white guys in his first 2 years. Kiffin even tells these kids going in that they will be backups and play special teams.  

*The team Kiffin inherited alone would be bad enough, but that is not all. Coach Fulmer has been working non-stop to get Kiffin fired. He will stop at nothing. A source close to the situation said, “Phillip Fulmer has tipped off several teams about recruiting violations committed by Tennessee and the new coaching staff.” Most people were probably aware of this, however the source went on to say, “Phillip has told me that he will not stop until Lane Kiffin and Ed Orgeron are in prison. He has even agreed to help the NCAA with whatever they need.”* If I was Mike Hamilton I would have FULMER arrested on meddling charges.  

Does any of this stop Lane Kiffin? No sir. He is about to land the consensus number one recruiting class and has a team that should contend for a national championship next season. Coach Kiffin, who is widely considered to be the next great coach in football history, will succeed at Tennessee. He will do it with class. He will do it with style. He will do it in spite of Coach Fulmer’s attempts to bring him and the University of Tennessee down.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...h-from-memphis-wont-chat-with-ncaa-about-vols
> 
> Summer hoops coach won't chat with NCAA about Vols
> Dec. 15, 2009
> ...



Ole Easterwood I see he still upset the University didn't accept his son.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/308742-lane-kiffin-will-succeed-in-spite-of-phillip-fulmer
> 
> Lane Kiffin Will Succeed in Spite of Phillip Fulmer by Vols, B---- .  Vols, B---- .Contributor
> 1 articles written
> ...



 That should put a new spin on it.


----------



## kevina (Dec 16, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> That should put a new spin on it.



I think you are going to need more cheese


----------



## kevina (Dec 16, 2009)

*Updates are coming in.*

http://mrsec.com/story/tennessee-investigation-the-latest-121609

Tennessee Investigation: The Latest – 12/16/09 
December 16th, 2009 8:58 am â•‘ Posted By: John Pennington â•‘ Permalink â•‘ Tags: Tennessee 
Send this article to a friend

Here’s the latest on the NCAA’s investigation into Tennessee’s recruiting practices.

First, a summer league basketball coach who told The New York Times last week that a Tennessee recruiting hostess brushed her breasts against him and his son during a recruiting visit last year… hasn’t returned a phone call from NCAA associate director of enforcement Joyce Thompson.

Keith Easterwood told CBSSports.com yesterday: “She left a voice mail saying she wanted to speak with me.  But I’m not going to talk to them.”

This writer for The Knoxville News Sentinel points out that Easterwood might not plan on speaking with the NCAA, but he sure does open up to national media like The Times and CBS Sports.



A writer for The Atlanta Journal-Constitution asks her readers if they would allow their daughters to become recruiting hostesses at big-time schools.

On a sidenote, the sex scandal at Colorado a few years ago led many schools to dump their hostess programs altogether.  I expect that the Tennessee story — and the media rush that is accompanying it — will convince a few more schools to ix-nay their hostess groups, too.



Meanwhile, like LSU, Tennessee has lost a commitment.  Offensive lineman Jose Jose (great name) from Miami has reportedly changed his mind about Tennessee and committed to South Florida instead.  Could this have anything to do with the current NCAA investigation?  Could it be the product of rival coaches using the investigation against Tennessee in the recruiting process?  
Sure it could.  That doesn’t mean it WAS a factor in the player’s decision, but each time a Tennessee (or LSU) commitment de-commits at this point, the first thought will be: Did the NCAA situation have anything to do with this?



What I think today:

The fact that an NCAA enforcement official wants to talk to a man who commented on inappropriate behavior from Vol hostesses probably isn’t a good sign.  No one knows the validity of this man’s statements, but the fact that the NCAA wants to talk to this random person seems to show that the NCAA is willing to talk to anyone, anywhere about UT’s program.  
Could that be because they’ve already found quite a bit of dirt in their digging so far?  Or could that be because they’d like to stick it to Lane Kiffin?  Either way, the NCAA’s quick call to this Memphis summer league coach probably isn’t a positive sign for the Vols.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> http://mrsec.com/story/tennessee-investigation-the-latest-121609
> 
> Tennessee Investigation: The Latest – 12/16/09
> December 16th, 2009 8:58 am ║ Posted By: John Pennington ║ Permalink ║ Tags: Tennessee
> ...



It's time for him to put up or shut up



> Meanwhile, like LSU, Tennessee has lost a commitment.  Offensive lineman Jose Jose (great name) from Miami has reportedly changed his mind about Tennessee and committed to South Florida instead.  Could this have anything to do with the current NCAA investigation?  Could it be the product of rival coaches using the investigation against Tennessee in the recruiting process?
> Sure it could.  That doesn’t mean it WAS a factor in the player’s decision, but each time a Tennessee (or LSU) commitment de-commits at this point, the first thought will be: Did the NCAA situation have anything to do with this?
> 
> 
> ...



Jose Jose was helped along to change his mind last I heard he was almost 400lbs. Tennessee also lost Broussard due to his grades and is going to prep school.

Next


----------



## Lost in Heard (Dec 16, 2009)

for all the negative press UT is receiving, try google and look up BAMA BELLE and you'll see the mighty tide also pimped out the young ladies and it turned into a rape case, so UT only following bama ways!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 16, 2009)

*You're not getting the point....*



Lost in Heard said:


> for all the negative press UT is receiving, try google and look up BAMA BELLE and you'll see the mighty tide also pimped out the young ladies and it turned into a rape case, so UT only following bama ways!!



Lost in Heard.... They're Bama, reality doesn't apply to them.  The past is irrelevant. Their 86 national championships give them a pass.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Dec 16, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Lost in Heard.... They're Bama, reality doesn't apply to them.  The past is irrelevant. Their 86 national championships give them a pass.



thats the truth!


----------



## kevina (Dec 17, 2009)

Lost in Heard said:


> for all the negative press UT is receiving, try google and look up BAMA BELLE and you'll see the mighty tide also pimped out the young ladies and it turned into a rape case, so UT only following bama ways!!





KYBobwhite said:


> Lost in Heard.... They're Bama, reality doesn't apply to them.  The past is irrelevant. Their 86 national championships give them a pass.





Lost in Heard said:


> thats the truth!



Majority of the schools have the Hostess program, but the Vols kicked it up a notch and started sending them to visit recruits out of townThat my friend is why the Vols are under INVESTIGATION!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Lost in Heard.... They're Bama, reality doesn't apply to them.  The past is irrelevant. Their 86 national championships give them a pass.



Some say we have 7 NC's, some say 12 but I like your number KYBob better at 86 going for 87.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 17, 2009)

Lets bring some good news to this thread. Tennessee has hired Kippy Brown as the WR coach. With that hire the doors to wide receiver U as reopened.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 17, 2009)

*Extra, extra*



fairhope said:


> Some say we have 7 NC's, some say 12 but I like your number KYBob better at 86 going for 87.



Dreamland just sold their 1 millionth rack of ribs.... Another National Championship for Bama. There's your 87th NC!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Dreamland just sold their 1 millionth rack of ribs.... Another National Championship for Bama. There's your 87th NC!!!!!



Wow, a few more NC's and we will catch up to the number of Lies that Kiffy has told since he joined UThug. Pass the ribs please.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 17, 2009)

How much for 1 rib! I sure am hungry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Dreamland just sold their 1 millionth rack of ribs.... Another National Championship for Bama. There's your 87th NC!!!!!



BUUUUUURRRRRPPPPP!!!!!
and dey wuz good too!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 17, 2009)

*Please list all of these lies*



fairhope said:


> Wow, a few more NC's and we will catch up to the number of Lies that Kiffy has told since he joined UThug. Pass the ribs please.



I can't say I'm a big fan of the man and he certainly has deserved some of the criticism that's came his way but I also think he has received a lot of blame that wasn't justified. Ya'll are positive that he sent those girls to the high school game in SC. Your accusing him of pimpin' these girls out to recruits. You don't know that. Some of you are wearing him out on his secondary violations when some of your schools had more than he did. Heck I know of one school who was close to getting the death penalty because they were repeatedly caught cheating.  Hate him all you want but don't start making stuff up.


----------



## kevina (Dec 18, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Hate him all you want but don't start making stuff up.



Why not? Is'nt that what Kiffy does? 

1) Reported he fired some one that was late picking him up at the airport. (University Official said not true)

2) Said Urban cheated while calling a recruit while he was visiting another school. (Made up, not true)

3) Said USCe graduate to pump gas. (Made up, not true)

4) Insisted there was a headset conspiracy in the Bama game, when what actually happened was a Vol Tech person overloaded a tower. (yet another made up, not true statement)


I could go on, but I am sure you get the point


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> I can't say I'm a big fan of the man and he certainly has deserved some of the criticism that's came his way but I also think he has received a lot of blame that wasn't justified. Ya'll are positive that he sent those girls to the high school game in SC. Your accusing him of pimpin' these girls out to recruits. You don't know that. Some of you are wearing him out on his secondary violations when some of your schools had more than he did. Heck I know of one school who was close to getting the death penalty because they were repeatedly caught cheating.  Hate him all you want but don't start making stuff up.



How is my post any different than yours. You are saying that Bama fans claim 86 NC's and no where have I seen this. I claim that Kiffin is a Liar and there is plenty to substantiate that.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 18, 2009)

Kiffin in his press conference today said it is his understanding that no intern can travel with coaches on recruiting trips for a year. I don't if this is a self imposed penaltly or from the SEC. It is not from the NCAA for sure or it would be in writing.

So it looks like this thread maybe coming to an end. We have done about all we can do here.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Kiffin in his press conference today said it is his understand that no intern can travel with coaches on recruiting trips for a year. I don't if this is a self imposed penaltly or from the SEC. It is not from the NCAA for sure or it would be in writing.
> 
> So it looks like this thread maybe coming to an end. We have done about all we can do here.





Thats pretty good spin master. I think it is a bit of wishful thinking on your part. The NCAA may not come down with anything, but rest assured that they did not go into this with the intention of coming out with nothing. I would be suprised if the NCAA were to drop everything. They will find something.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 18, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Thats pretty good spin master. I think it is a bit of wishful thinking on your part. The NCAA may not come down with anything, but rest assured that they did not go into this with the intention of coming out with nothing. I would be suprised if the NCAA were to drop everything. They will find something.



It would be wishful thinking on your part to think anything more than a secondary violation will be imposed. First we have to get to the NCAA opening up an official investigation.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> It would be wishful thinking on your part to think anything more than a secondary violation will be imposed. First we have to get to the NCAA opening up an official investigation.



Quite frankly, I really don't care what happens with the investigation/review. It would not devastate me one bit if the whole thing was dropped tomorrow. I seem to remember a certain individual who was completely devastated upon the news that the Gadsden deal was nothing and that the NCAA really didn't do much with the Textbook case. You were beside yourself.
I really don't think it matters to many people what happens, it is just fun and easy to get to you guys.


----------



## kevina (Dec 18, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Quite frankly, I really don't care what happens with the investigation/review. It would not devastate me one bit if the whole thing was dropped tomorrow. I seem to remember a certain individual who was completely devastated upon the news that the Gadsden deal was nothing and that the NCAA really didn't do much with the Textbook case. You were beside yourself.
> I really don't think it matters to many people what happens, it is just fun and easy to get to you guys.



X2


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 18, 2009)

*Please somebody kill this thread!*

This is going nowhere.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> This is going nowhere.




Give it time. The NCAA is all up in the Vols business like a Maggot in roadkill


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Give it time. The NCAA is all up in the Vols business like a Maggot in roadkill



As a Bama friend tells me we spit in the face of the NCAA.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> As a Bama friend tells me we spit in the face of the NCAA.



And that will be Kiffin's demise Immaturity


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kevina (Dec 20, 2009)

Matthew6 said:


> ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kevina (Dec 22, 2009)

Matthew6 said:


> ttt


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 22, 2009)

*Says the Bammer.............*



kevina said:


> And that will be Kiffin's demise Immaturity



who's team is on probation and labeled as a "Repeat Offender!" Let it go.


----------



## kevina (Dec 22, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> who's team is on probation and labeled as a "Repeat Offender!" Let it go.



TTT



At least Kiffin is trying his best to imitate the Tide. There is hope for you Viles yet


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 23, 2009)

kevina said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> At least Kiffin is trying his best to imitate the Tide. There is hope for you Viles yet



Next thing you know there will be good lookin girls with all their teeth running around at UT


----------



## kevina (Dec 24, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Next thing you know there will be good lookin girls with all their teeth running around at UT



They have some now, but they all pay Out of State Tuition


Whats the latest


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas to all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## kevina (Dec 29, 2009)

It is 7:30am. Has your HO-stess woken up and went home yet?


----------



## kevina (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a couple things I read online and copy/pasted for your reading pleasure.


Matt Alkire, East Region
The storyline of the year to me would be SEC newcomer Lane Kiffin and the way he's been running his program so far. Even going back to last year's class he went out of his way to push away recruits like Tajh Boyd and Damien Thigpen in manner that wasn't exactly positive and since then he's just had a slew of run-ins with other coaches and secondary violations. *Between Twitter, fog machines, "hostess" females visiting recruits, players committing armed robbery, etc, etc, it seems as though Kiffin is walking an extremely fine line at Tennessee already.* It seems like he's the headline once a month for the Volunteers. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andrew Bone, South Region
*Quote of the year should go to Lacey Pearl Earps, one of the University of Tennessee hostesses* who visited Byrnes High School to see a Friday night football game of Corey Miller, Brandon Willis and Marcus Lattimore. Earps said, *"I recruit champions, you can thank me later".*


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 29, 2009)

You have anything from the NCAA for my reading pleasure? waiting patiently for the NCAA to drop the hammer.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 29, 2009)

Seems like things have died down at UT. I heard a bunch of HO-stesses paid a visit to Mike Slive and the NCAA. I need to dig up some dirt on UT, could use some HO-ficial visits myself!


----------



## kevina (Dec 29, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You have anything from the NCAA for my reading pleasure? waiting patiently for the NCAA to drop the hammer.



We don't want the hammer to drop. We just want Kiffy put in Time Out for 10 minutes. That is how you handle immature kids...............


----------

